# CSST just wondering



## cda (Nov 14, 2015)

1. Anyone ban it

2. Anyone have added installation requirements

3. Anyone have fires that CSST , contributed to the spread of the fire, lightning, nail holes, etc


----------



## mark handler (Nov 14, 2015)

Concerns About CSST Gas Lines - "Grounded" in Reality?

http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hub/121786/pdfs/csst+gas+lines+article.pdf?t=1432046584679


----------



## fatboy (Nov 14, 2015)

At the encouragement of our local gas purveyor we have, by policy, prohibited CSST in exterior walls due to misplaced/erratic exterior finish nailing patterns, from foundation to attic.


----------



## ICE (Nov 14, 2015)

fatboy said:
			
		

> At the encouragement of our local gas purveyor we have, by policy, prohibited CSST in exterior walls due to misplaced/erratic exterior finish nailing patterns, from foundation to attic.


Ledgers for patio covers are another concern.  When they find out that stucco must be removed to install striker plates they look for another route.


----------



## Keystone (Dec 1, 2015)

No additional requirements or banning.

All installs per manufacture!!!! CSST specified nail plates, corrugated sleeves, no strapping CSST mid story, etc... Its rare we cross a plumber or mechanical installer not familiar with us who completes installs per MMI.

The look of utter confusion with specified products never ends.


----------



## steveray (Dec 1, 2015)

FYI....I believe 2012 NFPA 54 requires it all to be bonded regardless of what color it is....And if it is in an exterior wall here it gets the stripwond steel protector the whole way because the insulation does not allow for movement...


----------



## cda (Dec 1, 2015)

Any one have a fire involving csst


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 1, 2015)

three in two years due to lightning strikes and multi-million dollar loses..... most of CSST at that time was installed prior to the bonding requirement by manufacture upgrade to include bonding in their instructions.


----------

